

Obama to announce nuke plant loan (New Nuclear Plants in the US)) - dantheman
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100213/ap_on_bi_ge/us_obama_nuclear_plant

======
dantheman
I think this is great, normally I'm against government involved in things like
this and let the market forces decide on optimal choices, but I think in the
case of nuclear power -- the amount of regulations -- it might be the only way
to get them built.

